# Its nice to have people that understand!



## 22242 (Oct 17, 2005)

I feel like all of you, I am a hypochondriac, . I do have depression/anxiety/IBS, but I am so scared of not being around to see my daughter grow up. I am scared ofwhen she eventually goes on her own ( shes only 11) and I am scared that if I die what she will go through. UUGH I am a mess...lolMy dad who I loved more tahn anything died in 2002 and I took it so hard, but I also found faith, that i always was searching for. Maybe that was his purpose in life was to give me my faith when he died..I don't knwo I am getting off topicI just wanted to let you all that worry about your health and death and such that there are more of us than you think out here. It may not be a great feeling but at least we all have someone to share it with. I am finally starting to feel better after a horrible week of flare up with IBS. I really believe the change in seasons has something do with it. My GI agreed. Ok I am done rambling...







I hope you all ahve a good day !!! and an anxiety free one. Feel free to e-mail me....jtadmabj###msn.com


----------

